# يَتَكَرَّرُ الحكمُ ذاتُهُ في القرارات القضائي



## jmt356

اي من هتين الصيغتين صحيحة:
يَتَكَرَّرُ الحكمُ ذاتُهُ في القرارات القضائي
أو
يَتَكَرَّرُ الحكمُ ذاتَهُ في القرارات القضائي

الفرق بين الصيغتين هو في حركات كلمة "ذاته"


----------



## Mahaodeh

ذاتُه بضم التاء لإن ذات توكيد معنوي مرفوع والهاء ضمير متصل في محل جرّ بالإضافة.


----------



## WadiH

نعم ذاتُه مرفوع، ولديك خطأ آخر في "قضائي" إذ ينبغي أن تكون قضائية لأنها تصف جمعاً لغير العاقل (القرارات).


----------



## mansor alshehri

العبارة الصحيحة يجب أن تكون بهذا الشكل :  يَتَكَرَّرُ الحكمُ ذاتُهُ في القرار القضائي
أو على الصيغة التالية :  يَتَكَرَّرُ الحكمُ ذاتُهُ في القرارات القضائية


----------

